# Hodge took a page out of Kobe's book



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

9news.com Sports

Hodge is being investigated by Denver police because he is accused of sexually assulting a woman. However this woman is 37 years old. Sorry Grandma your pay day was 15 or 20 years ago, nice try.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn Hodge come on man.. your an NBA player and your tapping a 37 y/o woman?

Good.
God.
Julius.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> 9news.com Sports
> 
> Hodge is being investigated by Denver police because he is accused of sexually assulting a woman. However this woman is 37 years old. Sorry Grandma your pay day was 15 or 20 years ago, nice try.


Thanks for the news...how ever it being bad news I hope this doesn't turn out to be true. :curse:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Damn Hodge come on man.. your an NBA player and your tapping a 37 y/o woman?
> 
> Good.
> God.
> Julius.


There is some damn good looking 37 year old ladies.....I don't understand why her age is an issue here...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Here we go with all the sexist and ignorant ******** we heard during the Kobe thing. Give it a rest. 

Bottom line is he may or may not have done it. We don't know ******** about what happened. Let it rest till the facts come out.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

So, uhhh, 37 years old is too old for a woman to be attractive? You silly, silly boys...

:laugh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Here we go with all the sexist and ignorant bull**** we heard during the Kobe thing. Give it a rest.
> 
> Bottom line is he may or may not have done it. We don't know jack**** about what happened. Let it rest till the facts come out.


Woah.... you seem kind of harsh.

I don't really see anything wrong with the member posting this. Hodge is a public figure. A Denver Nuggets basketball player. This is the Nuggets forum. It seems appropriate to me. Also we realize this is just alleged at this point, and could turn out to be nothing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

G-Force said:


> So, uhhh, 37 years old is too old for a woman to be attractive? You silly, silly boys...
> 
> :laugh:


You should never judge anyone based on age. Judge them on their merit. By the way my fiance is 37. :biggrin:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Keep in mind, Hodge looks like he's about 40 himself.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a link on the Hodge alleged incident.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-nuggetsrookiehodgesu&prov=fanball&type=lgns


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> You should never judge anyone based on age. Judge them on their merit. By the way my fiance is 37. :biggrin:


And my wife is a 39-year old ex-model - I kid you not. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

G-Force said:


> And my wife is a 39-year old ex-model - I kid you not. :biggrin:


That's cool G-Force!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> You should never judge anyone based on age. Judge them on their merit. By the way my fiance is 37. :biggrin:


You sure the "victim" isn't your fiance?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> You sure the "victim" isn't your fiance?


I live In Portland, Oregon. This happened in Denver, Colorado.

On a more serious note I'm actually hoping for Hodge, this turn's out not to be true.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

hodge is an nba baller..........37yo??.......cant he get a young ***** or what??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kids I tell ya


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> I live In Portland, Oregon. This happened in Denver, Colorado.
> 
> On a more serious note I'm actually hoping for Hodge, this turn's out not to be true.



If you live in Portland, how come your a Nuggets fan not a Blazer fan?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I hope Hodge didn't do this. :nonono:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if you dont know already, i never believed Kobe did it. He never should have been charged. The age thing is merely a joke. Are the attractive women 37 sure. I just don't believe for a second Hodge had to sexually assult a woman to get some. I'm not sexiest but I will not mask my style because generally the ones always trying to be politically correct just do it to hide their "ists".


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Here we go with all the sexist and ignorant bull**** we heard during the Kobe thing. Give it a rest.
> 
> Bottom line is he may or may not have done it. We don't know jack**** about what happened. Let it rest till the facts come out.


I don't have a problem with someone posting the article. I have a problem with the conversation digressing into whether or not Julius would "tap" a 37 year old, and that he could "do better". It's typical testosterone bull****. If this turns out to be true, I bet those in the conversation woudl feel like **** (then again...). Men have a habit of either denying sexual assault happened or getting off on some bull**** tangent. I just think it's bull****. 

Of course I hope Julius didn't do it. But I wasn't there, so I'll keep my mouth closed till I find out more details.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> If you live in Portland, how come your a Nuggets fan not a Blazer fan?


Yes I live in Portland Oregon. By the way, there are tons of people that live in Portland Oregon that can't stand the Blazers because of their tarnished reputation.

However I am also a Blazers fan, but I'm a bigger Denver Nuggets fan. I don't think geographical location should be the *only* determining factor in what teams you should support.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I don't have a problem with someone posting the article. I have a problem with the conversation digressing into whether or not Julius would "tap" a 37 year old, and that he could "do better". It's typical testosterone bull****. If this turns out to be true, I bet those in the conversation woudl feel like **** (then again...). Men have a habit of either denying sexual assault happened or getting off on some bull**** tangent. I just think it's bull****.
> 
> Of course I hope Julius didn't do it. But I wasn't there, so I'll keep my mouth closed till I find out more details.


Rodney thats all well and fine, but just becasue thats what you subscribe to, shouldn't mean other people can't discuss whats *being reported* about Hodge. Eveyone is entitled to their opinions. You came off very harsh in your first post. I don't believe anyone thinks Hodge did this. We realize its just an alleged charge at this point. That doesn't mean we have to keep our mouths shut as you are doing. There is nothing wrong with discussing whats being reported IMO.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> Rodney thats all well and fine, but just becasue thats what you subscribe to, shouldn't mean other people can't discuss whats *being reported* about Hodge. Eveyone is entitled to their opinions. You came off very harsh in your first post. I don't believe anyone thinks Hodge did this. We realize its just an alleged charge at this point. That doesn't mean we have to keep our mouths shut as you are doing. There is nothing wrong with discussing whats being reported IMO.





> Damn Hodge come on man.. your an NBA player and your tapping a 37 y/o woman?





> hodge is an nba baller..........37yo??.......cant he get a young ***** or what??





> if you dont know already, i never believed Kobe did it. He never should have been charged. The age thing is merely a joke. Are the attractive women 37 sure. *I just don't believe for a second Hodge had to sexually assult a woman to get some.* I'm not sexiest but I will not mask my style because generally the ones always trying to be politically correct just do it to hide their "ists".


What do the above quotes have to do with this? To me, those quotes are ****ed up. Sexual assault may be a joke to men but it's not a joke to women. 

I'm not stopping anyone from discussing the matter, I just think it's ****ed up that some people assume he didn't do it and all the bull**** concerning her age. It's just an opinion. I don't know what you're tripping about. A woman may have gotten sexually assaulted and people are saying things like the quotes I've provided. That's ****ed up to me.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Isnt it a sexist statment to say sexual assult can't be funny to a woman. What about that hot female teacher that sexually assulted the 14 yr old boy. I thought that was funny. I bet the woman was enjoying herself before she got caught. i even bet some women found humor in that. Humor isnt sexist buddy. We can post what we want. get over it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> What do the above quotes have to do with this? To me, those quotes are ****ed up. Sexual assault may be a joke to men but it's not a joke to women.
> 
> I'm not stopping anyone from discussing the matter, I just think it's ****ed up that some people assume he didn't do it and all the bull**** concerning her age. It's just an opinion. I don't know what you're tripping about. A woman may have gotten sexually assaulted and people are saying things like the quotes I've provided. That's ****ed up to me.


Nobody here thinks sexual assault is a joke. No kind of abuse is a joke. Also I don't think anyone is assuming he didn't do it. I believe people are just hoping that Hodge is a better person than that. I know I am. No harm there right Rodney? Nothing wrong with thinking the best of people until you find out differently.

Yes I agree rodney some of the quotes you posted, are out of line. However man. don't fret this will work it's self out. People are going to talk when your name is being printed up in the press.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> JEFFERSON COUNTY - The woman accusing a Denver Nuggets rookie of attempted sexual assault is sitting in a jail cell for allegedly violating her probation's curfew on the night in question.


Rocky Mountain News adds more to the story.

Take a look, here is the link to the full story.
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_4175558,00.html


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm with Rodney on this one... some of these comments are in exceedingly poor taste. It's ridiculously immature to be talking about Hodge "tapping" a woman, regardless of the age, when he's been accused of attempting to sexually assault her. If you want to say I'm being too PC or something, fine. There are just a few subjects I don't see a lot of humor in.

Julius could be a primma donna who thinks he's entitled to sex from any woman just because he's a professional basketball player, or he could be the victim of a deranged woman trying to win money in a civil suit. At this point only two people really know the truth. Whatever the case may be, this is an ugly, unfortunate story.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hodge isn't a bad kid. I gurantee you he didn't pull a Kobe and rape her.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Triple_Single said:


> I'm with Rodney on this one... some of these comments are in exceedingly poor taste. It's ridiculously immature to be talking about Hodge "tapping" a woman, regardless of the age, when he's been accused of attempting to sexually assault her. If you want to say I'm being too PC or something, fine. There are just a few subjects I don't see a lot of humor in.
> 
> Julius could be a primma donna who thinks he's entitled to sex from any woman just because he's a professional basketball player, or he could be the victim of a deranged woman trying to win money in a civil suit. At this point only two people really know the truth. Whatever the case may be, this is an ugly, unfortunate story.


I'm sure most people on here agree with Rodney about the sexist comments being offensive. The part I disagree with Rodney is this....



> Bottom line is he may or may not have done it. We don't know ******** about what happened. *Let it rest till the facts come out*.


The part bolded in Rodneys statement is the only thing I had a poblem with. This is being reported and Hodge is a public figure and a Denver Nuggets basketball player. I think this forum is an appropriate place to discuss/speculate/analyze anything that has to do with Denver Nuggets basketball related news on and off the court.

However Rodney since then stated he wasn't trying to silence anyone about this, but it's how I interpreted it. Hopefully that clears this up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Hodge isn't a bad kid. I gurantee you he didn't pull a Kobe and rape her.


I agree, but you never know. About this..The Rocky Mountain News did a story. It gives more light in to the situation and the women that reported the sexual assault.

Here is the link http://www.rockymountainnews.com/dr...4175558,00.html


----------

